# Whites Tree Frog



## Lucara (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm interested in getting two of these but I've noticed that some are green and others are blue. Do they change colors as they get older or are there actual color morphs?


----------



## skinheaddave (Apr 20, 2008)

They will actually change colour -- not chameleon fast, but over the course of a day.  Generally speaking they will go through various shades of green, blueish-green and even down to a dark chocolate brown.  

They're neat critters.







Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Lucara (Apr 20, 2008)

Their so cute!! Are they friendly? How difficult are they to care for?


----------



## skinheaddave (Apr 20, 2008)

Lucara said:


> Their so cute!! Are they friendly? How difficult are they to care for?


Friendly might be an overstatement, but I've found them to be handleable.  They generally don't try to bite, but you shouldn't be handling amphibians on a regular basis anyhow so that really isn't an issue.  

Care is easy.  I'm sure there is plenty of info online.  As with any amphibian, clean is going to be the key.  I've never kept them personally, but we have them at work in a tall enclosure with a reasonable volume of filtered water at the bottom.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## magikscorps (Apr 21, 2008)

anybosy know whays up with this frog and there bloody noses...........mine is always brawling.......


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just give them LOTS of space cuz they get BIG! I would say 40 gallons minimum for an adult pair, but even that would be stretching it. The second most important thing is they need a big body of water that needs to be cleaned every day cuz they poop in it all the time. I used to used a giant dog bowl that I buried in the substrate with an air stone and a floating plastic lily pad. I will have to say that the daily water and poop clean up gets to be a disgusting slimy drag after a few months. I've only given up on three pets in my life, this was one of them (the other ones were a black piranha that liked the taste of my blood and savanna monitor that puked up a half rotted mouse that made my room smell like digested mouse for a week)


----------



## bugster (Apr 21, 2008)

*no lightning bugs*

If you do end up getting one, don't make the mistake I did a few years ago with my Cuban Tree Frog by feeding him lightning bugs.  It was cool to watch em blinking in their guts, but there must be something toxic about em bc the frogs croaked (LOL, croaked!!) shortly afterwards.  Not fun!!


----------



## magikscorps (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks mrbonzi ............I have them in the largest arboral exo-terra tank........and a very large reptile corner dish.....and change it everyday........I have a pair..I like to think a m and a f but Im not a frog expert by any means......they are getting big.......but the little one looks roughed up quite often..I really dont witness them fighting maybe once..........I dont know if shes running into things or if the other one is doing it to her,,,,,,,,,,,anyone else??????


----------



## PrettyHate (Apr 21, 2008)

bugster said:


> If you do end up getting one, don't make the mistake I did a few years ago with my Cuban Tree Frog by feeding him lightning bugs.  It was cool to watch em blinking in their guts, but there must be something toxic about em bc the frogs croaked (LOL, croaked!!) shortly afterwards.  Not fun!!


Yes, Fireflies are known to be toxic to reptiles, amphibians etc.  They produce toxic chemicals as a defense mechanism.


----------



## arachnocat (Apr 21, 2008)

What a cute frog!
I just picked one of these guys up on Friday. It's a CB Blue White's. It's brown at the moment though, but starting to lighten up to a nice blue color. I'm going to try reducing humidity and raising the temp a little bit to see if that helps froggy get it's blue color back. The one I got is HUGE. Well over 4". I'm guessing it's a female. I'll post some pics later and maybe you guys can help with sexing.
I was pleased to discover that mine will already eat from tongs which makes feeding a lot easier (and more fun!). I have mine in a 20 gal tall tank that's planted. Theres a big water dish with a filter in it on one side. Froggy seems to prefer the ground so far and hasn't started climbing. 
I've heard these are really easy frogs to care for and good for beginners but I've also heard the exact opposite. I hope my little guy does ok. He sure is cute.


----------



## arachnocat (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is the terrarium. The water dish on the right has a filter in it to help keep the water clean but I still change it every few days.







My big froggy







Froggy last night, starting to turn blue again


----------



## Lucara (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL they are just the cutest darned things ever!!! They look so happy all the time! =D
I have the 18x18x18 Exo-Terra. Is that big enough for one?
Can you keep them by themselves?

Can I just feed them crickets or maybe roaches?


----------



## magikscorps (Apr 22, 2008)

They eat everything....................have to feed them right now...


----------



## arachnocat (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone feed their white's nightcrawlers? I tried to give my frog one the other day and he spit it out then rubbed his toungue like it was really gross. lol. 
My salamander also doesn't like these worms so I think there might be something wrong with them. I tried washing them off but they are apparently still "yucky".

My frog loves mealworms but I'm trying to get him to eat dubias and crickets from tongs. I have some can-o-pillars I'm going to try too.


----------



## kingfarvito (Apr 23, 2008)

arachnocat said:


> Does anyone feed their white's nightcrawlers? I tried to give my frog one the other day and he spit it out then rubbed his toungue like it was really gross. lol.
> My salamander also doesn't like these worms so I think there might be something wrong with them. I tried washing them off but they are apparently still "yucky".
> 
> My frog loves mealworms but I'm trying to get him to eat dubias and crickets from tongs. I have some can-o-pillars I'm going to try too.


ive fed them nightcrawlers silk worms hornworms roaches crix mealies and wax worms


----------



## Jer (May 1, 2008)

I feed them redworms.


----------



## arachnocat (May 1, 2008)

I fed my frog a fuzzy mouse last week. I picked up a few frozen ones as treats for my frogs. Was fun watching her eat it. It's been a week since I've fed her anything else. She's quite chubby and it was a big meal for her. I'm going to see if she'll eat an adult dubias. My frogs don't seem to like dubias as much as crickets and mealworms which is a bit dissapointing since I have so many of them.


----------



## kingfarvito (May 1, 2008)

Cute frog im setting up a tank for 3-4 whites


----------



## P. Novak (May 6, 2008)

Are these arboreal I've seen cages where it seems like they're not setup to live arboreal.

How difficult are these to care for?


----------



## andy83 (May 6, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody has chimed in on this yet. But there are two main color forms in captivity because one is from New Guinea and the other is from somewhere else. A quick search will reveal what I'm talking about. 

I've got an adorable male. They are pretty easy to take care of except they like to crap a lot in their water dish. And they get somewhat big for your average tree frog(don't let them get obese).

They can tolerate a bit of a dry spell but I would never keep them without a full, clean waterdish. Did you know that there are/were some scientist out there using the skin  secretion of this species of frog for a medicine that treats some disease? Forget which or how but it has been studied and can be found somewhere on the internet. I'm a bit out of my element now but I'm sure you guys can looks this shite up.
-Andy


----------



## arachnocat (May 6, 2008)

I got my frog croaking pretty good last night. I thought it was a female because of the size but does croaking for sure mean it's a male? I got him to go for at least 15-20 seconds. It was pretty cool. I just made croak sounds and he talked back. Hehe.
I bought him a buddy yesterday. A little smaller but more active. Couldn't get him/her to croak but he's still settling in to his new home.

I'll try to post some pics of my tank later. It's about a 30 gallon. Forgot the exact dimensions though. May move them into a taller one soon.


----------



## P. Novak (May 6, 2008)

What's the minimum size cage this frog needs? Do they need UVB?


----------



## Jer (May 7, 2008)

P. Novak said:


> What's the minimum size cage this frog needs? Do they need UVB?


Generally, something along the lines of about 20 gallons per frog, with about 10 gallons extra per each additional frog. No, they do not require UVB if enough vitamin d3 (and calcium!) is supplemented in the diet, but, UVB will only be beneficial if supplied.


----------



## Jer (May 7, 2008)

arachnocat said:


> I got my frog croaking pretty good last night. I thought it was a female because of the size but does croaking for sure mean it's a male? I got him to go for at least 15-20 seconds.


Yup, male, and he is likely comfortable with his surroundings and in the mood for love.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (May 7, 2008)

I've seen them sold at petco as Indonesian White's tree frog, and as Australian White's tree frog. I don't know anything about frogs, except that they are cute, but thought I'd share some pics.

This is an Indonesian:






This is an Australian:


----------



## Jer (May 8, 2008)

The pictures don't work.


----------



## MysticKigh (May 13, 2008)

*Moss and ticking and temps*

:clap: I recently acquired 2 whites and I'm absolutely crazy about them:clap: 

I've done my best to educate myself on their care but still find that I have some questions. I've also learned (no thanks to all the information and care sheets I read) that they shed!! Now you'd like to think that I'd have seen that coming considering the snakes and Ts and lizards LOL 

Anyway.. if anyone's up for a couple questions.. here they are:

 One of them makes a 'ticking' sound. I know this is a normal 'call' for some other types of tree frogs.. but is it normal for a whites? 

Also.. who has an opinion on sphagnum moss? I've read that it's great and that it's awful. I have in a 29 long (stood on end) with both real and artificial plants. The bedding is potting soil (no additives) with about 2/3s of the ground covered with sphagnum moss. 

And.. last question for the moment... will they seek out a warm area if it gets too cool? My house never drops below 68 and is rarely below 72, but if they aren't inclined to seek out a heat source I think I'll opt to rearrange things a bit to be maintain a constant temp thru-out.

:worship: many thanks!


----------



## arachnocat (May 18, 2008)

I keep my guys at room temp right now, but in the winter I think I will put a low wat lamp on one side of the tank. It gets pretty cold in my house and I'm not sure how cold tolerant these guys are. Mine croaks pretty loud but the other day I was watching TV in the living room where the tank is and I heard them make a different croaking sound. I think maybe they have a call and a response croak.

Here's the little buddy I got my big one. They seem to be getting along ok


----------



## halfwaynowhere (May 19, 2008)

arachnocat said:


> I keep my guys at room temp right now, but in the winter I think I will put a low wat lamp on one side of the tank. It gets pretty cold in my house and I'm not sure how cold tolerant these guys are. Mine croaks pretty loud but the other day I was watching TV in the living room where the tank is and I heard them make a different croaking sound. I think maybe they have a call and a response croak.
> 
> Here's the little buddy I got my big one. They seem to be getting along ok


that pic is precious! makes me want to get a froggy or two someday...


----------



## DarkSide240sx (Jun 8, 2008)

they change color when they want to, not an instant thing but they can change within 5 -10 mins. white's green to brown(some are blue) my cuban's go from dark brown to a light brown with these sweet patterns, and if on the rock wall on the back of the tank they will change to the color of the wall(greyish white) very cool and very hard to spot them when they are like this!!

temp should be anywhere from 70-90. you can go all pro and get the time of year to match your temp, but really as long as it's warm!! 80% humidity, wouldn't let it go longer then a day with out spraying them down. they say dont use the ceramic heat lamp, i use it when i run my a/c my room to keep the temp around 80, they love it, they sit right under it and soak up the heat. it dry's the place out, nothing a few more spay's through out the day wouldn't take care of. also have an under tank heater and one on the outside of the back wall to add heat to the rock walll that they love to sleep on. 

i got 2 white's(Nismo & Fritz) and 2 cuban's(Niko & hydie)  living in a 25x25x25 tank with front doors for easy access, and a removable screen top.inside is a  hollow log, just a log, vine, water dish and fake plants. they all get along just fine, no real fighting, other then when 1 frog see's another move they jump at him thinking it's food. feeding is crazy, i just toss in 20 crickets and it's survival of the fittest. if i notice someone isn't eating i'll help them out. 

they like to sit on each other, Nismo(the biggest frog) doesn't like it to much he always croaks when someone is sittin on him!! the cuban's make a totally different sound then the white's make, it's more like a chipmunck or something but it's no croak!!

i on't pick mine up all the time, but they dont seem to mind it, Nismo loves to go for walks around the house and look out the window!! the cuban's are scared why hydie is hydie(smallest of them all) Niko will allow you to change the water and stuff, but you can't try to grab him/her or he/she is gone!!

someone said something about them shedding, this is true, idon't know much about whats going on, i caught Nismo huntched over gagging one day and didn't know what was going on till i saw this white string(skin or whatever it is) going into his mouth he was swallowing it. i grabbed at it from the conrner of his mouth and pulled it off of him and out of his mouth. i don't know if this is what they do, but i have seen the cubains doing it to. is this something that is natural and happens all the time? 

have no pictures right now b/c my motherboard on my comp is fried. i'm on my playstation 3 right now. when i get my comp back i'll put up some pictures of our cute froggies along with "Tort" our 3 toe'd eastern box turtle(22 years old), "Toby" red ear slider(water turtle) 6 years old, last but not least "McLovin" black emporer scorpion (age ??) 5-6inch long.

sry it's so long, i'm new here thought i'd put in my two cents. if i am mis informed or missed anything let me know. 

very cute froggies for those who put up pics! execpt that one that looks like he is rusting! is that one named Ford by chance?

p.s PS3 & my keyboard sometimes dont get along so typing errors i'm sorry!


----------



## anaconda19 (Jun 10, 2008)

i love these frogs so much theyre on my list of pets next to get right after dart frogs. the smile is just so cool on these frogs and they look so cool.


----------

